# First DSLR, Canon 7D - looking for guidance / suggestions



## DMR921 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey all,

I just got my first DSLR, I have been holding out on getting one until the 60D went on sale again for $850 but last week I checked prices and the 7D body + lens kit was on sale for $1100 (down from $1700) so I picked one up. 

I have always loved photography, but from a viewers perspective. I have very little knowledge about actually taking photos, and that's hopefully where you all come in! Where did you start when you first got into photography? I'm thinking I want to mostly shoot wildlife and nature, at least to start with because there is a nature reserve a block from my apartment. But with the standard kit lens (poor college kid budget right now) what would be ideal to shoot? Roughly what's the furthest you would want your focus to be at, distance wise?

I do not have a tripod right now, but I do intend to get one. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated as well! Thanks 

Here is a link to what I got: Canon EOS 7D DSLR Camera with 28135mm IS Lens Black 3814B010 - Best Buy


----------



## goodguy (Aug 12, 2014)

I would have waited a bit and get the new 7DII but I guess that too late now, they are saying the new camera is going to have a very interesting new sensor, the sensor on the current 7D is old and Canon is doing right by getting a new model and not a minute too soon.

Well I can tell you in regards to how to learn the basics.

I went to youtube and looked up videos explaning the first 3 basics

Shutter Speed
Aperture
ISO

Once you understad this continue to see more and more videos that explain more and more in debth photography.
nother way is by buying novice photography books or taking photography courses.
You might want to consider getting fast lens which will help limit the relative less impressive low light performance of the camera.
Some very good third party lenses out there that will make this more affordable especially if you will consider getting them refurbished or used.


----------



## eagledad (Aug 21, 2014)

I was in the same situation as you, DMR921.  I really enjoy tutorial videos from the following site:

Photography Courses, Workshops, 1:1 Tuition & Free Videos


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 21, 2014)

Most of what you will be able to achieve is all based on YOUR knowledge and skill.   While non-photographers tend to think the results are all about owning a "good camera", then everyone who owns an equivalent camera SHOULD (following that logic) take photos that look just as good as everyone else with the camera.  Clearly that's not the reality.  

There are a few aspects to the basics.

First, it's all about understand the concept of an exposure.  

Three primary controls on your camera control the resulting exposure.  These are your shutter speed control, aperture (f-stop) control, and ISO setting.  Each influences how much overall light the camera needs and gathers to make the exposure.  You can reduce size of the aperture so that less light enters the camera but increase the duration of the exposure so that light comes in longer... and balance the exposure.  But the two exposures, while gathering the same amount of light, will not actually look the same.   It's the nuances of WHY they don't look the same that open a world of creative control over your photography.  This is to say that while you can use the camera in a fully automatic mode, the camera will not make creative decisions for you... it will tend to go for "middle" exposures which are safe... even if they are not necessarily optimal.  

I suggest picking up a good read such as Bryan Peterson's "Understanding Exposure" or Scott Kelby's "Digital Photography" boxed set (it's now up to 5 books in all but it's really the first books that get you started.)

One you understand exposure, you'll start getting images that are exposed correctly, but not necessarily as interesting as another photographers images.  To that end, you'd want to learn more about "composition" -- how you choose to frame up your shot.  To that end, I'd suggest picking up a good read such as Michael Freeman's "The Photographer's Eye:  Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos".  This book assumes you know the basics of exposure and goes on to explain composition so that you understand why you might be drawn to like one exposure and dislike another ... even when both photographers shot the same subject.

Some photographers tend to believe that once they own a good camera they need to buy better glass to get better photos.  This is only partly possible... an entry-level lens might be limited to higher focal ratios which don't allow you to create a deliberately shallow depth of field.  

You mentioned you bought the 7D with a "kit" lens.  Kit lenses are not necessarily low quality... when you buy a better body they tend to include a better lens to go with it.  On the 7D the "kit" lens is often the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6.  It might also be the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6.

On the 7D, a "normal" angle of view is achieved at about 30mm focal length.  That's the focal length where images will not seem to be zoomed in... nor will they seem to be wide-angle.  With the 28-135mm lens, the lens really only offers ranges from roughly "normal" to a magnified telephoto range.  With the 18-135mm the camera can handle moderately wide-angle shots.  At the price-point that you said you paid, I'm guess you have the 28-135mm lens.

That means you may ultimately want to invest in some glass that gives you more options... but don't do that right now.  Learn about exposure and composition first.

I left lighting off the list.  Frankly good lighting is more important than good glass and will do more for your photography... but first you'll need to learn about exposure and composition before you move on to lighting and/or exposure buying more glass.  Also... lighting is usually less expensive than glass.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2014)

A few good reference books that you might find of help

1) Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson - most intro to photography books cover basic exposure. This book goes a little further, with more examples and case studies that you can try out. It's aimed right at beginners just getting used to their first DSLR. I'd strongly recommend it - its a good way to help you get a hold of the DSLR and get out of auto mode. 

2) The Digital Photography Book by Scot Kelby Books 1-4  - another introductory series of books aimed right at the beginner. The first book is aimed right at the earliest level where you really don't have a clue, but what you need at some starting points and this book gives it too you. It's not trying to really go into any depth behind those starting points, but its giving you those basic points to start from. Note that I've not read books 2-4 and I'd say if you've got Understanding Exposure you'll likely outgrow the first book of this series very fast.

3) John Shaw - a nature and wildlife photographer with a series of books under his name; you might have to hunt around for second hand copies and they are older film-era mostly; however the elements of exposure have not changed from film to digital and the methods and wildlife/nature elements as well as compositional are still all totally valid in todays world.

4) Joe McDonald - another wildlife and nature photographer worth checking out - again hunt around second hand for some copies of his writings. 


As a recommendation for a very cheap way into this get yourself a 70-300mm macro lens. 
There are range of these (sigma make some good ones - and if you can afford it the APO version is a good choice - you don't need OS versions, it helps but it also pushes the price up a fair bit) which are cheap, but do work decently. I'd recommend them as a very budget friendly way into wildlife because they give you more focal length to work with and the macro* function is good enough to get a nice introduction into that area of photography as well. 

I started rather similar to yourself, an interest in nature/wildlife and a DSLR after no previous camera nor experience. A Canon 400D and a Sigma 70-300mm set me up and got me going (be warned if wildlife takes you it will also take your wallet with it ). 


* These lenses are never true macro, but will typically get to around 0.5:1 or half life size - good enough to frame a rose head fully whilst also just enough to hint at details on insects (and get you hooked and buying proper dedicated macro lenses ).


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 25, 2014)

Some excellent suggestions, and references above. I can only add this, and I think it is not only very important, but applies absolutely to you:  Concentrate on the basic modes (particularly become familiar with the Av mode).  AVOID the advanced features and functions...this is really important.  One of the biggest problems new photographer fans have is they get a really good camera, and then get mired down in the complicated features...usually getting so frustrated they give up.   Stick to the basics. 

 BTW congratulations on getting a fine camera!  You saved a TON of money by not waiting to get the latest and greatest (there won't be that much difference anyway).


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 25, 2014)

You would do well to search the web for wildlife photos taken with your exact camera which would give you a really good indication to how capable it is (and a given lens combination).  As Tim noted, most of your results will be determined by your skill and knowledge.  

Here are a couple of shots taken with your camera and a very popular canon wildlife lens 400 5.6L. https://flic.kr/p/nL5hqK, https://www.flickr.com/photos/bmse/12314817243/in/photostream/ With the likely $1k plus you saved by not waiting for the new 7dmk ii, you could buy that lens new and certainly used.

Good luck and look forward to checking out some of your shots.


----------



## Lumens (Aug 25, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> With the likely $1k plus you saved by not waiting for the new 7dmk ii, you could buy that lens new and certainly used.



Excellent point!  Even when the fabled 7DII does come out the existing 7D will still last most users a life time with great performance.  Maybe not the professional who shoots 100's of thousands of shots / year, but I expect mine to last a VERY long time.

The lens you got with it will do very well for the nature shots and the friendly wildlife.  For the wildlife that are too skittish or dangerous to get close to, you will likely want to spend that money you saved on a telephoto lens.  The 400 5.6L mentioned is a very popular lens for that and a great recommendation.  There are a number of options in that arena, if you are looking for more versatility in a zoom lens then the 100-400mm is a great option.  Also there are some third party Lenses (Tamron and Sigma) that get pretty decent reviews as well.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 25, 2014)

I scanned through all the above and I didn't notice this, but I could have missed it. In addition to the above, I would suggest reading and the re-reading the manual of the 7D and getting very familiar with all the buttons and dials on the camera.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 26, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I scanned through all the above and I didn't notice this, but I could have missed it. In addition to the above, I would suggest reading and the re-reading the manual of the 7D and getting very familiar with all the buttons and dials on the camera.



Here's the link to the B-H hour long video covering absolutely everything on the 7D menu.


----------

